# Alternatives to Tivo?



## larrypearl (Dec 31, 2012)

Bolt, mini, and mini Vox configuration.

Tivo mini keeps rebooting.

Have been generally happy with Tivo. Have been using for years with Comcast.
but am getting frustrated. 

Are there good alternatives? I’m not interested in Comcast giving me someone else used crap.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

larrypearl said:


> Are there good alternatives?


There sure are! We've been transitioning to Channels DVR here. See this post in the TiVo Alternatives thread and the next two posts after that for a quick summary. That's also a good thread to explore for more ideas.

Channels DVR is just software, as I explain in my next reply over there. To stay with Comcast, I'd suggest you buy an HD HomeRun Prime and swap in the CableCARD from your Bolt. Xfinity has a website that makes that switch easy. You can buy a Prime on eBay now; the manufacturer is out of stock but they're planning another production run soon. There's also a non-CableCARD solution from Channels that uses TVE (TV Everywhere) over the web, but it has some limits.

Or would you consider cutting the cord? And what would you use for streaming other than your Minis? Channels DVR makes client apps for Fire TV, Apple TV, Android, and iOS.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

larrypearl said:


> Bolt, mini, and mini Vox configuration.
> 
> Tivo mini keeps rebooting.
> 
> ...


Tivo might replace the rebooting mini.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

If you have reasonable internet, YouTube TV:
Anyone tried Youtube Tv and can compare it to Tivo?
I've had it for 11 months now. You can sell your current TiVo equipment on eBay and get enough money to buy the devices you will need at each TV location (Fire TV or Roku). Of course it's unethical to sell a mini if you think it is defective.


----------

